# lure blanks?



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey guys i recently got an airbrush and want to paint lures but cant find a good lure blank company to buy from and wondered what sites you guys use? Thanks!


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't do them but janns netcraft sell them


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Lurepartsonline.com


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

There are also a lot on Ebay.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Here's a link that list a bunch of different. I personally have used Janns Netcraft, Dakata baits Lureparts, Predator baits and W lure all are good but some are better. W lure is the cheapest and are from China.
Hope this helps
http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/topic/28966-blank-crankbait-body-links/


----------

